# Holy cow!!!



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

What I saw listed for sale recently in my area.

http://orlando.craigslist.org/for/2460663262.html


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy flipping crap! I really can't say anything else!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Put a mortgage on your house and get it!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Id totally swim in there! Just saying


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Be careful with CL. There have been some scammers pretending to sell aquariums lately. I would never consider buying a tank without seeing it in person. Even though people on CL have good reason not to want to bring home strangers, be suspicious of sellers that can't at least show the tank in a garage or meet with a truck. 

I bet the owner spent thousands on that that, but he won't get the asking price. 10% for used fish stuff is not unusual and the bigger it is, the worse the return. Sucks for the seller. You can't get your money back and you can replace it more cheaply than you can move it.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Be careful with CL. There have been some scammers pretending to sell aquariums lately. I would never consider buying a tank without seeing it in person. Even though people on CL have good reason not to want to bring home strangers, be suspicious of sellers that can't at least show the tank in a garage or meet with a truck.
> 
> I bet the owner spent thousands on that that, but he won't get the asking price. 10% for used fish stuff is not unusual and the bigger it is, the worse the return. Sucks for the seller. You can't get your money back and you can replace it more cheaply than you can move it.


Oh of course, I'm not going to buy it. My house is only a 1225 sq ft house. And no doors that are 48" wide lol. 

Period when it comes to craigslist it's an easy thing. Have a friend with you, cellphones on hand, flash some cash to see it. No sight and confirmation, no deal.

But with something this huge and how expensive it truly is, if you were going to buy it. You aren't that worried about the cost factor of it. Just not losing your money and getting nothing.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW!!!! I'd SO get it if I could!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

900 gal that tank should be huge but it does not look like enough to accomodate 900 gallon


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, that's about right; I've made 915 gallon plywood vats almost that same size. Still, it does look smaller in the pictures


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

As long as the dimensions are right that are given, and including the glass and all. It's as right as rain. If you use the dimensions and sq inches it's 1300+ gallons. Minus off inches for wood/glass and should boil down to about 900.

As far as the size, just look at the dang driftwood that's in one of the pics. The thing looks to be about 4 to 5 ft tall and just as wide sitting on a truck bed. Then inside the tank it doesn't take up much room at all! lol


----------

